# Mein Helius FR



## chris_01 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird es jetzt auch ernst mit dem Heli.
Derzeit ist noch Lapierre Froggy oder Spicy im Rennen, aber mein Herz schlägt schon für das FR.

Mir schwebt der Aufbau des FRs zur tourentauglichen Enduro vor. Zur Zeit fahr ich Stumpjumper FSR mit 12.0 kg. Ich möchte jetzt etwas "leicht drüber" aber dennoch bergauf tauglich. 

Fragen:
 - Hat jemand mal ein Bild von Rot elox und Hinterrahmen schwarz lackiert?
 - Talas 36 (ist doch travelbar,oder?) oder gibts was vergleichbares in leicht und bezahlbar?
 - Rock Shox Vivid. Ich hab jetzt gehört das der sich sehr feinfühlig unten und extra nochmal oben rum einstellen lässt. 1. Passt der überhaupt ins FR? 2.Macht das bei meiner Anforderung überhaupt Sinn? 3. Oder gibts da besseres?
 - DT Swiss EX 1750 Enduroräder, oder muss es der Mavic Crossmax SLR sein?

Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger ja nebensächlich.
15 kg stehen halt im Raum. Ist das zu schaffen?

Gruss
CHRiS


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2009)

Zuerst mal solltest Du Wissen, dass das FR mittlerweile aus dem Programm genommen wurde. Ist zwar auf Wunsch noch erhältlich aber eben nicht mehr "aktuell". Neu hinzugekommen ist das AFR und letzte Jahr das AM. 

Ob AFR oder AM würde ich an der Gabel festmachen, 180mm -> AFR, 160mm -> AM. 
"tourentauglichen Enduro für Bergauf" hört sich aber eher nach AM an.

Zu Deinen Fragen:



> - Talas 36 (ist doch travelbar,oder?) oder gibts was vergleichbares in leicht und bezahlbar?


Die Talas ist absenkbar. Ansonsten Lyrik uTurn/2step oder 55 ata.



> - Rock Shox Vivid. Ich hab jetzt gehört das der sich sehr feinfühlig unten und extra nochmal oben rum einstellen lässt. 1. Passt der überhaupt ins FR? 2.Macht das bei meiner Anforderung überhaupt Sinn? 3. Oder gibts da besseres?


Vivid passt, alternative Fox DHX. Ob Luft oder Feder bleibt der eigen Vorliebe überlassen, ich persönlich bevorzuge auch Coil Dämpfer. 



> - DT Swiss EX 1750 Enduroräder, oder muss es der Mavic Crossmax SLR sein?


mit Costum Laufräder kommst Du leichter und eventl. günstiger, ohne die Nachteile der Systemlaufräder.



> 15 kg stehen halt im Raum. Ist das zu schaffen?


Ja. Mein AM wiegt mit Lyrik Coil und DHX Coil sowie Remote Stütze 15kg. Mit Luftfederelementen sind auch 14kg ohne Probleme machbar. FR und AFR sind ca. 400g schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Ja danke schonmal,
ich weiss dass das AFR das FR und ST ersetzt. Aber mir gefällt das AFR nun mal nicht so besonders (Umwerferdom), ist mir auch ein bisschen zu aggressiv für meinen Einsatz. 
Das AM ist mir einfach "zu nah am Stumpi" auch wenn sich das jetzt doof anhört. Ich möchte einen Rahmen mit mehr Reserven für spätere Spinnereien in Richtung Freeride. 
Da eben die Rahmengewichte nicht so weit auseinanderliegen nehme ich die 400 Gramm gerne in Kauf. Am meisten beschäfftigt mich daher eben die Dämpferfrage. Mir gefällt alles was ich über den Vivid gehört und gelesen habe (hat der überhaupt einen Lockout?!) und Preis/Leistungsmäßig steht er eben auf meiner Liste ganz weit oben. 

Kannst du mir mal bitte deine Specs geben? Bisher höre ich immer nur 16-17 kg was mir persönlich schon etwas zu viel wird...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2009)

der vivid passt in 200/57 ins fr. ich habe den auch drin. bin allerdings erst 2mal ausgeritten. bis jetzt schwer begeistert. ich fahr auch die lyrik coil und komme auf 17kg. alleridngs momentan noch mit einem tonnenschweren ersatz-lrs. das gewicht sollte sich dicke auf 15,xx schrauben lassen. ich arbeite dran.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2009)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt alles was ich über den Vivid gehört und gelesen habe (hat der überhaupt einen Lockout?!)


"Lockout " hat der Vivid keines. Wird bei den Nicolai Hinterbauten auch nicht benötigt. Das ProPedal beim DHX habe ich immer voll auf.




> Kannst du mir mal bitte deine Specs geben? Bisher höre ich immer nur 16-17 kg was mir persönlich schon etwas zu viel wird...



Schau mal im meine Bildergalerie, dort habe ich die Teileliste mit Gewichten hinterlegt.


----------



## chris_01 (2. Oktober 2009)

alles klar,
danke!

@kroiterfee: wolltest du nicht ein AM? Oder hab ich da was verpasst...war den Sommer über hier nicht ganz aktiv...
Warum dann doch FR? Hast du hier irgendwo schon eine Ausstattungsliste? Das täte mich mal interessieren, hatte damals deinen Thread hoch und runter gelesen...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2009)

Rahmen	Nicolai Helius FR 2008	M, mit Maxle, ohne ISCG (NeonDizzy Camo, HS-ISCG)
Dämpfer	Rock Shox Vivid 5.1, 200/57 hub			
Gabel 	Rock Shox Lyrik Coil U-Turn 115-160
Steuersatz	Reset Racing HDAL				
Vorbau	Thomson X4 50mm, 0°, 31,8
Lenker	Reverse Fli Bar XXL	760mm (Syntace Vector in 740)
Griffe Syntace Moto (Sunline Logo Lockon) 
Klemme	Tune Würger	
Stütze	Thomson Elite 31,6, 410mm, gekürzt auf ca 350mm
Sattel	        Selle	SLR Carbon	
Schläuche   Conti		(vielleicht tubeless)
VR	        Schwalbe	Muddy Mary	2,35" GG
HR	        Schwalbe	Muddy Mary	2,35" TC
Innenlager	Reset Racing	HT2	Alu mit Edelstahlhülse
Kurbeln	Race Face	Atlas AM	22-36 (XTR 970 mit TA Blättern in 22-36)
Pedale	Reset Racing	Pedal 1	
Kassette	Shimano	Dura Ace	27-12	
Kette	        Shimano	HG 93	
Schaltgriffe	SRAM	X.0	Trigger
Schaltwerk	SRAM	X.0 	short
Umwerfer	XTR	FD-M971	Top Swing, Dual Pull
Hüllen       Jagwire L3 Stahlflexoptik
Bremsen    Hope Moto V2 Vented 203/203 mit kurzen Hebeln (Floatingscheiben)
Bash	        e.thirteen	Turbo Charger 36t (Carbon Bash)
Führung	Blackspire	Stinger (Carbon Baseplate)
LRS Ringle HR-Nabe, Scott VR-Nabe, Sun Eight Felgen (CK Naben, Sapim CX-Ray, ZTR Flow)

momentanes gewicht 17kg, Ziel gewicht 15,xx mit schraubentuning und anderen kleineren änderung sollten auch die 15,5 zu knacken sein.

alles was rot ist sind künftige änderungen...

der lrs sollte ende nächste woche fertig sein sagt mein dealer. der rest kommt dann nach und nach. als letztes geht der rahmen zum pulvern und iscg anschweissen.

der ersatz-lrs bekommt wohl 2ply reifen und die vented scheiben und wandert in die ecke für alpine sachen, dazu noch eine totem coil (hab einen mtb begeisterten cousin in der schweiz... )



hab mich damals fürs fr entscheiden da ich da mal probe sitzen konnte auf dem von chridsche. hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt. alles passte... das am hab ich nicht probiert. herz sagte ja, kopf, sagte ja, konto sagte ja, und meine holde auch. diese konstellation ist sehr selten.  ich fühl mich auf dem fr sehr wohl. für mich bis jetzt DAS rad.


----------



## checkb (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dir ein Helius AM ( FR* ) empfehlen. Wenn man sieht was Rainer mit seinem AM anstellt braucht es schon ne Menge um das Teil zu zerlegen. 

checkb

* Ist die Schwinge vom FR verbaut, somit auch fahrbar mit 2,5er Reifen und ein ticken stabiler.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2009)

man sollte jedoch bedenken das rainair nahezu perfekt fährt...


----------



## c_w (2. Oktober 2009)

Wollt ich auch gerade sagen... ich glaub der Rainair ist nicht so das Extrembeispiel, manch anderer nimmt das Rad mit einem anderen Verhältnis aus Fahrtechnik und Mut wsl viel extremer ran ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Oktober 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch gerade sagen... ich glaub der Rainair ist nicht so das Extrembeispiel, manch anderer nimmt das Rad mit einem anderen Verhältnis aus Fahrtechnik und Mut wsl viel extremer ran ;-)



fehlende technik wird durch federweg und wahnsinn ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Oktober 2009)

das is mein Spruch...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> man sollte jedoch bedenken das rainair nahezu perfekt fährt...



Trotz allem sind die Sachen die er macht, ne große Belastung für den Rahmen. Wenn man sich so anschaut aus welchen Höhen er, quasi aus dem stand, ins Flat dropt, ist das auch mit der richtigen Technik nicht ohne.


----------



## checkb (2. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Trotz allem sind die Sachen die er macht, ne große Belastung für den Rahmen. Wenn man sich so anschaut aus welchen Höhen er, quasi aus dem stand, ins Flat dropt, ist das auch mit der richtigen Technik nicht ohne.



Sehe ich genauso. Meine Technik ist echt Grotte und sicher eine Belastung, doch hat meine Anna Maria noch keinen 2 Meter Drops erlebt. Noch nicht. 

checkb


----------



## softbiker (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja du kannst dir ja ein AM mit FR-Rohrsatz bruzzeln lassen.

Irgendjemand hier hat das auch, mir ist nur gerade entfallen wer.


----------



## chris_01 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja vielen Dank nochmal.
Ich denke ich bin mit dem FR schon ganz gut beraten. Ich sehe halt AFR und alles drüber schon als zu sehr downhillorientiert. Vor allem die Geo's
 tun dann ihr übriges. 
Für mi
ch ist FR gerade noch so grenzwertig pedalierbar, zumindest in der Theorie. 
Ich wollte so 160 mm Federweg fahren. Stellt für mich gerade den Kompromiss aus Alltag und Standfestigkeit dar. 
Nach einigen Tagen einlesens bin ich halt an der Talas 36 hängen geblieben, hab mit meiner 32 RL im Stumpi bisher auch kein Grund zur Klage...wobei, wenn ich soviel gutes von der Coil höre  dann muss ich mir das schon nochmal anschauen.

Was ist denn bei den Laufrädern zu beachten. Mich nervt derzeit am meisten, dass im Wiegetritt meine Bremsen singen. Ich fahre am Stumpi keine Steckachsen und Avid five. Hängt das an der Steifigkeit oder taugen einfach nur die Bremsen nichts? Ich hab 85 kg Gesamtgewicht...
Machen da Steckachsen schon Sinn? Oder muss ich mit dem Singen leben?
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

steckachsen machen immer sinn. das klingeln de rscheiben liegt an deren grösse. bei mir klingeln immer alle scheiben die grösser sind als 180mm. sogar die "doppelten" scheiben der vented disk klingelt bei mir.

das fr ist sehr gut pedalierbar. das teil klettert bergauf... sagenhaft!  und bergab massiv reserven... herrlich. ich fahre es auch mit 160/160. laufräder solltest du keine allzu schweren system lrs nehmen sondern etwas was deinem fahren entgeegnkommt. du schreibst vom pedalieren also willst du wohl auch touren. also nimm am besten einen custom lrs. mein lrs  sollte um die 1750g wiegen und gut abgehen.

nimm die lyrik u-turn. die its billiger als die fox und sorglos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich fahre mein AM auch eher im FR gebiet, allerdings liegt es auch gerade zum richten des Hinterbaus bei Nicolai


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mein AM auch eher im FR gebiet, allerdings liegt es auch gerade zum richten des Hinterbaus bei Nicolai



Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Oktober 2009)

War total unspektakulär, kleines Ästchen (kleiner Finger dicke) in den Antrieb --> Schaltwerk abgerissen --> Schaltwerk mit Kette ins Laufrad --> Laufrad und Kette ziehen am Rahmen --> Danach war die Spur schief. Mein Reifen stand schief und so nah an der linken Seite des Hufeisens, dass es unter Belastung, trotz Zentrierung, am Rahmen geschliffen hat. 

Irgendwie kann sich das niemand (hibike,mainbike,N) erklären, dass so ein Ästchen solche Auswirkung haben kann, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich etwas unglücklich darüber und hätte mir etwas mehr Stabiltät bzw. Robustheit gewünscht.
Ich muss wohl einfach nur Pech gehabt haben.  

Sorry für off topic


----------



## fuzzball (5. Oktober 2009)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank nochmal.
> Ich denke ich bin mit dem FR schon ganz gut beraten. Ich sehe halt AFR und alles drüber schon als zu sehr downhillorientiert. Vor allem die Geo's
> tun dann ihr übriges.
> Für mi
> ...



beim AFR muss ich dir recht geben, wenn es sich auf der Ebene oder Bergauf pedallieren lässt wie das ST (was bei dem vorgesetzten Sitzrohr eigentlich die logische Konsequenz sein müsste) dann hast du recht; mein ST macht nur bergab Spaß alles andere ist ein Qual.
Wenn du es nicht ganz so eilig mit der neuen Gabel und Dämpfer hast, würde ich die Enduro Gabel (Deville) und Dämpfer (Stoy Air) von BOS abwarten die 2010 auf den Markt kommen - wenn die nur annährend so gut sind wie N´Dee und Stoy, dann kannste alle anderen Gabeln (Fox,RS,...) vergessen.
Da sowohl FR als auch Am 160mm Federweg haben (je nach Einstellung und Dämpfer) würde ich beide mal ausgiebig Probefahren und mich dann entscheiden, da die persönlichen Vorlieben immer verschieden sind und man Empfehlungen Dritter nur als Indikator nehmen kann, diese ersetzen aber keine Probefahrt.


----------



## zwops (5. Oktober 2009)

recht hat er...im endeffekt alles abhängig von den individuellen umständen.
meine individuellen gegebenheiten sahen einen tourenfähigen freerider mit 160mm für einen zwei zentner kerl (mit gepäck... bitte keine anzüglichen bemerkungen) vor. das hätte sowohl am als auch fr erfüllen können. letztendlich hat die volle bikeparkfreigabe des fr den ausschlag gegeben. must halt schauen was `de alles vom rahmen verlangen wirst


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Neben dem AM und AFR besetzt das Helius FR jetzt eine wesentlich kleinere Nische, als früher. Wir behalten das FR aber im Programm, weil wir wissen, dass es Biker gibt, die genau in diese Nische passen und die definitiv kein AM und auch kein AFR wollen, und ich werde es tunlichst lassen, sie zu etwas anderem zu überreden.

Das FR ist unverwüstlich, nach oben hin ohne Einschränkungen im Einsatz, trotzdem noch angemessen zu pedalieren und tourentauglich.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## softbiker (22. Oktober 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Neben dem AM und AFR besetzt das Helius FR jetzt eine wesentlich kleinere Nische, als früher. Wir behalten das FR aber im Programm, weil wir wissen, dass es Biker gibt, die genau in diese Nische passen und die definitiv kein AM und auch kein AFR wollen, und ich werde es tunlichst lassen, sie zu etwas anderem zu überreden.
> 
> Das FR ist unverwüstlich, nach oben hin ohne Einschränkungen im Einsatz, trotzdem noch angemessen zu pedalieren und tourentauglich.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



EINFACH EIN TRAUM


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Oktober 2009)

yes!


----------



## fuzzball (23. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> fehlende technik wird durch federweg und wahnsinn ersetzt.



fällt mir jetzt erst auf, ich muss in die Fahrradfahrschule 

PS. fast so schlimm wie Wischwaschwasserbehälter


----------



## chris_01 (14. Februar 2010)

....was lange währt wird gut...
Freitag kam die Email "dein Rahmen ist fertig, ich melde mich" Nicht wundern wegen der Lieferzeit, das ist meine Schuld. Ich war stets und ständig unterwegs und konnte die endgültigen Angaben immer nur bröckchenweise liefern. 
Hab jetzt doch ne Hammerschmidtaufnahme - wer weiss wohin die Reise schon geht.
Finanziell bin ich eh etwas durch mein Sub 6.5 Rennradprojekt etwas eingeklemmt und nun geht der Aufbau los. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten bis das Ding hier im Montageständer klemmt.
Habe mich jetzt auch erstmal zu dem x-fusion Dämpfer durchgerungen, wenn der passt dann bleibt er drinnen. 

Sobald es Fotos gibt werden die nachgereicht  Bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind! 

Frage:
Jetzt kommt die Gabelfrage. Totem, passt die noch rein? Oder ist bei max 160mm Schluß? Wo kann ich die Specs nachlesen? Oder doch lieber die Lyrik???

Grüße
CHRiS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (15. Februar 2010)

Also wenn dein Rahmen jetz erst gefertigt wurde dann passt 100%ig bis 180mm rein. Die aktuellen haben schon den verstärkten Rohrsatz.

Also entweder du bekommst irgendwoher noch ne gute alte Zocchi 
ner 66er light eta oder ne eta rc2x bis 2007. Die Gabel wiegt hald fast 3kg ist aber genialst.

Oder du holst dir ne Lyrik. Schau hier im bikemarkt ist grad eine drinne für 380,- frisch vom Service mit neuem Casting in schönem glossy black. Die neuen mit 170er und mission-DH sind eigentlich für diesen Rahmen prädestiniert.

Sonst noch die üblichen verdächtigen alá 36er Fox oder hald ne Totem.

Wenn du 1.5er-Steuerrohr hast und auf eine Absenkfunktion verzichten kannst dann würde ich nach ner Manitou Travis SC ausschau halten. Die bei MP oder Akira pimpen lassen dat wär ein Traum.


----------



## chris_01 (16. Februar 2010)

Alsoooo,

ich hab jetzt noch mal nachgefragt:
180mm geht. Empfohlen wird eine Totem oder Domain.

Hinten hab ich übrigens x Fusion RPV 200x55... Wie gesagt, wenn der muckt dann fliegt er raus und ein Vivid kommt rein. 

Ich möchte gerne auch Bergauf fahren, ich fahre derzeit 120 mm Fox RL und brauche da keine Absenkfunktion. Einfach zudrehen reicht da normalerweise. Wie ist das mit 180mm? Muss ich da ne 2 Step nehmen?

Preislich und gewichtsmäßig bin ich ja da schon mit der Boxxer fast besser bedient, allerdings ist das wohl nur was für Bergab. 

Bin etwas unschlüssig was nun das beste für meinen Einsatz sein sollte. Totem 2 Step oder doch ne Lyrik? 

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## AustRico (16. Februar 2010)

Zur Entscheidungshilfe kann vielleicht folgender Beitrag dienen:

http://www.forumromanum.de/member/forum/entry.user_51273.2.1108659448.lyrik_step_funktioniert-g_a_m.html

(Verfasst von Ch. Malin, Vertriders.com, Mitarbeiter Fa. Kalnai = RockShox Importeur für Österreich)


----------



## softbiker (16. Februar 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Alsoooo,
> 
> ich hab jetzt noch mal nachgefragt:
> 180mm geht. Empfohlen wird eine Totem oder Domain.
> ...



Alsoooo dat mit dem Vivid würde ich mir überlegen. Frach mal die Jungens hier wieviel davon mit dem Teil Ärger gehabt haben. 
Totem mit Absenkfunktion davon würde ich die Finger lassen ausser es ist ein 2010er Modell aber dazu gibts ja noch relativ wenig Erfahrungen. Das 2-Step-System soll ja nach wie vor nicht der Hit sein. Gibt einige bei denen es bis dato problemlos funktioniert, bei einigen aber nur Ärger. Da würd ich lieber 160er Fox mit Talas-System nehmen und auf die 2cm mehr Federweg pfeifen.
Der X-Fusion sollte sein Dienst tun. Klar Fox und Konsorten haben mehr zum verstellen, aber ich sehe auch dass mein DHX 5 eigentlich übertrieben ist im Helius. 
Wenn würde ich mir nen DHX4 reinbauen oder du kommst an einen lecker getunten Fox Vanilla von push-tuning. Die kosten ausn Staatn auch nich die Welt.


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2010)

Fahre in meinem FR eine Lyrik 170 Coil. Kommt noch die DH Kartusche rein.

Geht bergauf ganz gut ohne Absenkung. Hier wo ich fahre sind die Anstiege nicht so lang, dass man unbedingt eine Absenkung benötigt. Wenn ich mal längere Astiege in den Alpen auf Asphalt mache dann werde ich  sie mir mit Seil ein paar Centimeter runter binden. Im sehr steilen Gelände schiebe ich dann halt etwas.

Downhillmäßig kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich das Teil erst Anfang Dez. habe und seit dem der Boden nicht für große Downhillaction geeignet ist.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Alsoooo dat mit dem Vivid würde ich mir überlegen. Frach mal die Jungens hier wieviel davon mit dem Teil Ärger gehabt haben.
> Totem mit Absenkfunktion davon würde ich die Finger lassen ausser es ist ein 2010er Modell aber dazu gibts ja noch relativ wenig Erfahrungen. Das 2-Step-System soll ja nach wie vor nicht der Hit sein. Gibt einige bei denen es bis dato problemlos funktioniert, bei einigen aber nur Ärger. Da würd ich lieber 160er Fox mit Talas-System nehmen und auf die 2cm mehr Federweg pfeifen.
> Der X-Fusion sollte sein Dienst tun. Klar Fox und Konsorten haben mehr zum verstellen, aber ich sehe auch dass mein DHX 5 eigentlich übertrieben ist im Helius.
> Wenn würde ich mir nen DHX4 reinbauen oder du kommst an einen lecker getunten Fox Vanilla von push-tuning. Die kosten ausn Staatn auch nich die Welt.



Kann gegen den Vivid nix schlechtes sagen. Kostet nur die Hälfte von einem Fox und bietet top Federperformance und Einstellbarkeit.

Gruss
Wolfgang
(222er bzw. 216er Vivid im FR)


----------



## chris_01 (16. Februar 2010)

Allsooooo,
Totem Coil sag ich jetzt mal. Oder Talas 36 bzw. Lyrik. 
Aber die Totem wäre schon erste Wahl bezüglich Federweg. 
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher bezüglich der Absenkung. Meine Fox RL hat sowas nicht und ich hab es noch nie gebraucht. Aber da gehts um 120 mm und nicht um 180 mm.... Shit, shit, shit. Ich bin unschlüssig...

Die Frage ist nur, wo bekommt man sowas für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Kurs? Lyrik wäre ja 2nd Hand nicht das Thema, aber da täte ich natürlich schon zum 2010er 170mm Modell tendieren, zumal ich gerne weiss hätte (das ist aber nun wirklich nur am Rande)

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## chris_01 (27. Februar 2010)

Mehr später


----------



## chris_01 (1. März 2010)

So,
jetzt hab ich mal etwas Zeit. Jetzt beginnt der lustige Teil, Teile anbauen.
Um Zeit und Geld zu sparen wollte ich erstmal mein Stumpjumper auseinander pflücken und dann sehen wir weiter.


Neukaufen muss ich aber eh:
1. Radsatz. Spricht irgendwas gegen den DtSwiss EX1750? Farblich würde er hervorragend passen. Steckachse gibts auch. 

2. Gabel.
Lyrik Coil DH (was ist da anders als bei Coil normal) oder Totem 2 Step. Oder Lyrik 2Step? Ich werde wahnsinnig. Rahmen geht bis 180mm, das hab ich jetzt schon herausgefunden  Ich sag mal, Geld spielt die zweitrangige Rolle, ob ich jetzt 200 EUR mehr oder weniger ausgebe soll nicht das Thema sein, aber ich wollt schon noch Bergauf kommen. 

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (1. März 2010)

Edel!!


----------



## marco2 (1. März 2010)

Hab den 1750 auch am FR und finde der passt super, gerade für Touren und Gemäßigtes. 
Geile Rahmenfarbe auch. 
Viel Spass beim aufbauen!


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

1750 finde ich passt! Wenn man zuviel Geld hat! Ich meine hätte ich die Asche würde ich Ihn auch kaufen.
Die Lyriks ab 2010 haben alle die neue Mission-DH-Kartusche. Hier wurde wohl das alte Floodgate überarbeitet.
Ansonst kannst du wählen die 2010er Gabel gibt es als Erweiterung zum Sortiment jetz mit 170mm.
Von 2-Step würde ich die Finger lassen ausser du kaufst die Gabel neu wegen der Garantie. Aber bei den Lyriks sollen sie das 2-Step wohl allmälich in den Griff kriegen. Ansonst ne 160er Talas oder aber auf die neue Fox 180 Talas warten (was wohl nicht in Frage kommt).


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2010)

> Lyrik Coil DH (was ist da anders als bei Coil normal) oder Totem 2 Step. Oder Lyrik 2Step? Ich werde wahnsinnig. Rahmen geht bis 180mm, das hab ich jetzt schon herausgefunden  Ich sag mal, Geld spielt die zweitrangige Rolle, ob ich jetzt 200 EUR mehr oder weniger ausgebe soll nicht das Thema sein, aber ich wollt schon noch Bergauf kommen.



Ich habe nun nach Lyrik U-Turn auf die Totem 2-step gewechselt. Das neue überarbeitete 2010er 2-Step soll wohl problemlos funktionieren. Und 180mm Federweg und mehr Steifigkeit kann nicht schaden. Warte allerdings noch auf meinen neuen Rahmen, kann Dir also leider noch keine persönliche Erfahrung berichten.
Die Lyrik U-Turn ist aber eine ganz hervoragende Gabel, wenn Dir 160mm reichen, wäre das meine erste Wahl 




softbiker schrieb:


> Die Lyriks ab 2010 haben alle die neue Mission-DH-Kartusche. Hier wurde wohl das alte Floodgate überarbeitet.


Nein, nur die mit DH gekennzeichneten Modelle. Die neue MiCo DH Dämpfung ist optional, es gibt weiter die normale Mission Control Dämpfung. Bei der DH Version fällt das Floodgate weg, ist also nicht mehr durch das Floodgate "blockierbar". Dafür soll die High- und Lowspeed Drucksufe noch mal deutlich besser arbeiten. 
Ich persönlich habe das Floodgate bei meiner alten Lyrik nie benutzt und habe mich bei meiner Totem für die DH Version entschieden.



> Ansonst kannst du wählen die 2010er Gabel gibt es als Erweiterung zum Sortiment jetz mit 170mm.


Es gibt nur die Soloair und die Coil Version mit 170mm, alle anderen, also 2-step und U-Turn, weiterhin nur mit 160mm


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Es gibt nur die Soloair und die Coil Version mit 170mm, alle anderen, also 2-step und U-Turn, weiterhin nur mit 160mm



So jetz darf ich auch mal Das ist Käse 
Die DH Modelle haben allesamt 170mm es gibt sie wie alle 2-step genauso wie u-turn.
Die gesamte Palette einmal in 160mm und einmal 170mm.

Zudem gibts weiterhin die 2-step mit 160 ohne mission-control gefummel und ach schieß mich tod soviele Varianten. Ein Blick auf die Hompage und man wird bestimmt fündig.

Mit den vielen Varianten wird RS dieses Jahr bestimmt noch gut Marktanteile machen, wenn den das 2-step-system endlich mal problemlos funktionieren würde.
Dann knall ich mir auch ne DH-2-step mit 170mm rein.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die DH Modelle haben allesamt 170mm es gibt sie wie alle 2-step genauso wie u-turn.
> Die gesamte Palette einmal in 160mm und einmal 170mm.



Nein, das stimmt nicht! U-Turn und 2-Step gibt es nur als 160mm Version. Ausserdem hat die DH Version nichts mit dem Federweg zu tun, das ist nur die Bezeichnung für die MiCo DH Dämpfung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (1. März 2010)

ich schließe mich dreamdeep an.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2010)

Um da noch mal etwas Klarheit rein zu bringen. 

*Lyrik:*

*2-step und U-Turn gibt es NUR als 160mm Version.* 
Soloair und Coil gibt es wahlweise mit 160mm oder 170mm.

Weiterhin gibt es alle Modelle wahlweise als Mission Control ODER Mission Control DH. Wobei ich mir bei der 2-Step nicht sicher bin (s. Totem).

*Totem:*

Totem Coil und Solair gibt es wahlweise mit Mission Control ODER Mission Control DH.

Die 2-Step gibt es, hingegen der RS Seite, nicht als DH Version sondern nur in der normalen Mission Control Ausführung!

Eine 2-Step DH ist weder in USA noch in Europa lieferbar oder geplant. Die Website ist bezüglich dieser Info fehlerhaft und soll demnächst korrigiert werden. Diese Info habe ich von Hartje und SportImport bekommen.

Das war neben der Farbe mit ein Grund, warum ich eine Soloair DH bestellt habe und diese selbst auf 2-step umbaue.

...

Wer das nicht glaubt, kann das auf der RS Seite ganz leicht nachvollziehen, gewünschte Gabel auswählen und auf "Specifications" klicken, dort steht dann der verfügbare Federweg. z.B. 

für die Lyrik DH U-Turn: Travel 115mm - 160mm
http://www.sram.com/node/119/brand/rockshox/src/fam

für die Lyrik DH: Travel 160/170mm
http://www.sram.com/node/118/brand/rockshox/src/fam


...


----------



## fuzzball (1. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Mehr später


 sehr goil, ist das rot elox? und der Hinterbau schwarz elox? glänzt so 



chris_01 schrieb:


> So,
> jetzt hab ich mal etwas Zeit. Jetzt beginnt der lustige Teil, Teile anbauen.
> Um Zeit und Geld zu sparen wollte ich erstmal mein Stumpjumper auseinander pflücken und dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ...


kein schlechter LRS, aber für den Preis (Ausnahme du findest ein super Schnäppchen) gibt es besseres - sprich leichter und steifer, da die verbaute Felge 5.1d sehr weich ist für die 500gr+.
z.B. Acros .75, CX Ray und ZTR Flow (Felge geht auch in weiß)
z.B. Hope        CX Ray und ZTR Flow
z.B DT 240 OS CX Ray und ZTR Flow -(Felge und Nabe geht auch in weiß) - Vorteil leichter und steifer als der DT SystemLRS


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht! U-Turn und 2-Step gibt es nur als 160mm Version. Ausserdem hat die DH Version nichts mit dem Federweg zu tun, das ist nur die Bezeichnung für die MiCo DH Dämpfung!



Also jetz wirf doch mal bitte einen Blick auf die HP.
Es gibt Standard = mission control, dann gibt is das motion-control, dann gibts DH dass sind die mission-DH-Varianten und es gibt sie ohne Druckstufendämpfung also die Modelle R. Dass sind die Modellreihen.
Dieses gibt es jeweils entweder in der 160mm ODER in der 170mm Variante.
Steht doch nicht umsonst bei jeder 170mm-option mitdabei. 
Man hat mir auf der Bike gesagt, dass man zumindest bei Lyrik aus all diesen Varianten wählen kann die da wären coil coil-u-turn, 2-step und soloair. Wenn ihr so wollt also genau in 32 verschiedenen Ausführungen.
Und ich spreche hier NUR von der Lyrik. Was mit der Totem ist da hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## flyingscot (1. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also jetz wirf doch mal bitte einen Blick auf die HP



Die Homepage widerspricht sich aber: die Lyrik DH gibt es zwar als 170mm-Version (Angabe bei "Overview") mit U-Turn oder 2-step, hat dann aber 115-160mm bzw. 120/160mm Federweg... (laut "Specification").


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sehr goil, ist das rot elox? und der Hinterbau schwarz elox? glänzt so
> 
> 
> kein schlechter LRS, aber für den Preis (Ausnahme du findest ein super Schnäppchen) gibt es besseres - sprich leichter und steifer, da die verbaute Felge 5.1d sehr weich ist für die 500gr+.
> ...



Ich wäre mit der ZTR-Flow vorsichtig. Sie mag zwar ein bissl Bike-Park tauglich sein aber dass auch nur eingeschränkt.

Ich würde ein MIX aus Acros - CX-Ray - und Alexrims Supra D bevorzugen. Vielleicht schreibst du mal felixthewolf an der bastelt dir zu dem Preis vom EX 1750 ein echt leckeren und wahrscheinlich auch besseren Laufradsatz.


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Homepage widerspricht sich aber: die Lyrik DH gibt es zwar als 170mm-Version (Angabe bei "Overview") mit U-Turn oder 2-step, hat dann aber 115-160mm bzw. 120/160mm Federweg... (laut "Specification").



Also dann lehn ich mich jetz mal nicht mehr so weit ausm Fenster.

Das spricht sickline da habt ihr wohl recht:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:Kr0YrqmeA1UJ:www.sicklines.com/2010/01/26/spotlight-2010-rockshox-lyrik-dh-coil-170mm/+lyrik+2-step+2010+170mm&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## fuzzball (1. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit der ZTR-Flow vorsichtig. Sie mag zwar ein bissl Bike-Park tauglich sein aber dass auch nur eingeschränkt.
> 
> Ich würde ein MIX aus Acros - CX-Ray - und Alexrims Supra D bevorzugen. Vielleicht schreibst du mal felixthewolf an der bastelt dir zu dem Preis vom EX 1750 ein echt leckeren und wahrscheinlich auch besseren Laufradsatz.



na die Flow ist bei leichtem Park Einsatz unproblematisch, bei härter/höherem ist in der Tat eine sauber Linie erforderlich; allerdings ggü der im EX1750 verbauten 5.1d hat die Flow massig Reserven - nur darauf bezog sich mein Hinweis/Empfehlung



Felix nicht anschreiben, immer anrufen http://www.light-wolf.de/ , er gibt hier im Forum nur seine Erfahrung/Empfehlungen weiter; ein Verkaufsgespäch macht er nichtmal per PM, was auch konsequent ist, im Gegensatz zu anderen Händlern/Verkäufern.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Dieses gibt es jeweils entweder in der 160mm ODER in der 170mm Variante.
> Steht doch nicht umsonst bei jeder 170mm-option mitdabei.



Das ist die Allgemeine Beschreibung (Overview) für ALLE Modelle, diese hat mit 2-step oder U-Turn nichts zu tun, sondern handelt nur die Vorzüge der Lyrik im allgemeinen ab, eben auch die Option auf 170mm bei manchen Gabeln. Die Modellspezifische Beschreibung steht unter "Specification" und dort auch jeweils die Federwege für U-Turn und 2-Step (mit 160mm).

Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich mich eingehend damit beschäftigt habe. Und gebe es eine U-Turn mit 170mm, wäre die schon längst gekauft und stände hier bei mir im Wohnzimmer um auf den neuen AM Rahmen zu warten. Stattdessen musste ich mich anderweitig umsehen und nun steht da jetzt die Totem mit ihren dicken Standrohren und grinst mit wartend auf passende und fette Trails an 

Aber wenigstens glaubst Du jetzt Sicklines... wenn Dir das noch nicht reicht, kannst Du auch mal die Onlineshops nach einer U-Turn oder 2-step in 170mm absuchen. Wenn DU eine findest, bekommst Du einen Kasten Bier von mir 


Was die Felgen angeht, ich würde auch mal einen Blick auf die neuen Supra 30 werfen, sind gewichtsmässig mit der Flow auf einem Level:


----------



## chris_01 (1. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Felix nicht anschreiben, immer anrufen http://www.light-wolf.de/ , er gibt hier im Forum nur seine Erfahrung/Empfehlungen weiter; ein Verkaufsgespäch macht er nichtmal per PM, was auch konsequent ist, im Gegensatz zu anderen Händlern/Verkäufern.


Ja das hab ich in der Tat auch schon gemerkt, jedoch wenn ich Zeit hab anzurufen geht kein Mensch mehr ans Telefon 

Acros, Acros...wäre ja konsequent im Hinblick auf 'made in germany'. Naja, schauen wir mal.
Ich wollte halt keinen 18kg Klumpen bauen. Und für circa 600 EUR fand ich die jetzt auch nicht soo schlecht.

Leider versteh ich durch die vorangegangene Gabeldiskussion jetzt überhaupt nix mehr. 

Hänge gerade am Steuersatz weil der diese Woche noch rein sollte. Reset oder Acros. Wohl auch nur ne Preisfrage...

Farbe ist übrigens Rot elox vorn und schwarz glänzend hinten. Steinschlagschutzfolie ist auch schon geordert 

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Hänge gerade am Steuersatz weil der diese Woche noch rein sollte. Reset oder Acros. Wohl auch nur ne Preisfrage...


Geschmacksache, beide Made in Germany und top Qualität. Der Acros, ist 60g leichter und damit der leichteste Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe.

Die untere Lagerschale unterschiedet sich zwischen Acros und Reset um 5mm, die Gesamte Bauhöhe um 7,5mm. Der Acros baut flacher, der Reset höher. Je nach Gabel ist das auch noch mal ein Parameter den man beachten sollte/kann.


...


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich in der Tat auch schon gemerkt, jedoch wenn ich Zeit hab anzurufen geht kein Mensch mehr ans Telefon
> 
> Acros, Acros...wäre ja konsequent im Hinblick auf 'made in germany'. Naja, schauen wir mal.
> Ich wollte halt keinen 18kg Klumpen bauen. Und für circa 600 EUR fand ich die jetzt auch nicht soo schlecht.
> ...



Steuersatz -> reset da gibts kein kompromiss
Gabel -> lyrik u-turn oder totem 2-step oder talas 36


----------



## chris_01 (1. März 2010)

naja,
60g leichter und 125 Eur oder 300% billiger sind ja nun auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Hier noch mal ein Fullbody Shot, hehe.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2010)

Sehr schön, das Rot elox kommt einfach hammer raus


----------



## hands diamond (1. März 2010)

Nur aus Interesse: Wieso hast Du den Hinterbau pulvern lassen und nicht schwarz elox genommen?


----------



## chris_01 (1. März 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse: Wieso hast Du den Hinterbau pulvern lassen und nicht schwarz elox genommen?



Matt und Matt geht IMHO nicht. Ganz rot gefiel mir auch nicht. Ausserdem hab ich hinten ja eh Kettenschutz bzw. Schlagschutzfolie etc. Und etwas gepulvertes geht immer noch besser auszubessern als Elox. 

Gruß


----------



## Bacara (2. März 2010)

Rot elox is ja mal richtig geil
Ich würde ne Coil U-Turn oder ne 170 Coil Lyrik einbauen (Wenn man schon Stahlfeder im Hinterbau hat dann vorne auch).
Optisch wäre der EX1750 sicher das geilste was man sich vorstellen kann, aber zu dem Preis gibts sicher noch gleich gute/bessere Alternativen. Da würd ich einfach mal mit felixthewolf reden (wurde ja schon gesagt).

Bacara


----------



## schnellerseller (3. März 2010)

@Chris
Echt Wunderschöne Farbauswahl.

@all 
Hab bei meinem FR jetzt noch den Vector drinnen,Ich find die Feder n bissl weich. Wie sind denn die härten der erhältlichen Federn abgestuft? Ist es immer eine Riesenveränderung beim Austausch oder kann man dezent steigern !?


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> naja,
> 60g leichter und 125 Eur oder 300% billiger sind ja nun auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein Fullbody Shot, hehe.



geil geil geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (4. März 2010)

was für einen umwerfer brauch ich denn jetzt? emount? oder normal down pull?


----------



## softbiker (5. März 2010)

du brauchst einen down-pull + down-swing -> high-mount-werfer


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> was für einen umwerfer brauch ich denn jetzt? emount? oder normal down pull?



Down Swing Dual Pull 34,9mm


----------



## chris_01 (5. März 2010)

Ah, danke!

Kurze Frage noch zu den Leitungen, 
ich hab alles auf dem Unterrohr laufen. 2 fach oben, 1 fach unten. 
Unten wollte ich Kabel für Umwerfer legen, oben Schaltung und HR Bremse.
Frage,
wie führe ich das am Tretlager so vorbei das es nicht kollidiert?

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2010)

Einfach verlegen, da Kollidiert nichts.


----------



## Trailhirsch (18. März 2010)

Moin,
ich hab ne frage zu meine Helius Fr von 08
besteht die möglickeit mehr federweg in aus dme rahmen rauszuholen?
wie verändern sich denn da die anderen sachen wie tretlagerhöhe und lenkwinkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (22. März 2010)

Zwischenstand:










Im Anflug sind Steuersatz und Race Face Kurbel. 

Bisher also:
 - Sram x0 SW
 - XT UW
 - X0 Trigger mit Matchmackern an
 - Elixir CR white
 - dt swiss ex1750
 - selle prolink
 - crankbrothers joplin
 - thomson steam


Jetzt LETZTMALIG die Fragen aller Fragen:
Lyric Coil oder Totem 2-Step Air?

1. Ich will auch noch den Berg hochfahren können
2. Ich hab für Flachland, Wald und Wieseneinsätze ein wunderschönes Stumpi...
3. Ich bin kein Bikeparkspringer, will es aber gerne werden/sein 

Idee ist halt entweder 170mm in Stahl und einfach oder verstellbare Totem...

Wer kann mir da noch den Letzten Tritt in die richtige Richtung geben???

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## checkb (22. März 2010)

Totem, was sonst.  Hol dir erstmal die SoloAir und probiere die Steigfähigkeit aus. Wenn es Dir nicht reicht, ist ein Umbau auf 2Step kein Hexenwerk.

checkb

Das FR sieht jetzt schon Hamma aus.  Ich glaube da muss ich langsam mal anfangen mit der Sparerei.


----------



## gnafert (24. März 2010)

bei der farbe haste schon mal alles richtig gemacht 
Nimm die Totem.

grüße


----------



## Heinsen (9. April 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Zwischenstand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf wieviel gesamtgewicht wirst du kommen?
sieht bisher klasse aus!


----------



## chris_01 (12. April 2010)

Alsooo,
ich hab heute mal das Drama beendet und mich für eine Lyrik Coil DH 170mm entschieden. Nach wochenlangem hin und her will ich jetzt hier auch nix gegenteiliges mehr hören sonst spring ich SOFORT aus dem Fenster 
Gewicht versuch ich so an die 15 kg zu kommen, soll schliesslich auch tourentauglich werden. 
Momentan kommt aber erstmal aus Zeit- und Kostengründen der ganze CC-Kram vom Stumpjumper dran, als da wären:

 - Lenker: RF Next ---> wird gegen Monkeybar getauscht
 - Reset Steuersatz
 - Crankbrother Joplin
 - RF Kurbel XC mit Innenlager -->hier überleg ich mir noch was...Hammerschmidt Nachfolger wäre eine Maßnahme nur so hässlich und schlecht wie die jetzt ist warte ich noch mindestens bis September
 - XT Umwerfer
 - Trigger&Schaltung X0
 - 2.25 Nobbies -->Fat Albert mal bei Gelegenheit, aber jetzt steht erstmal nur Black Forrest Action an...
 - NC17 Pedalen
 - Selle Sattel
 - rest siehe oben , Elixir CR, DT LR 1750 mit Steckachse hinten (entgegen dem Bild) und vorne Maxle Light

Ich will jetzt aber erstmal so schnell wie möglich (Gabel liegt jetzt an BMO) drauf und fahren

Gruß
der ungeduldige...


----------



## nurderhsv (15. April 2010)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/etdt-1-jpg.html

Light-Freerider bei unter 13 Kg !!!


----------



## Heinsen (15. April 2010)

Sieht auch klasse aus.
2 Fragen:

die ks sattelstütze. wie ist das handling ohne remote? alles während der fahrt möglich? ich möchte auch auf diese umsteigen mit 125 mm hub und da die frage (gewicht) mit oder ohne remote...

und:
welche nn breite fährst du? 2,25 oda 2,4


----------



## der-gute (15. April 2010)

ich würde das Ganze eher als AM bezeichnen

nur weil ne 150er Gabel drin steckt, is das noch lange kein Freerider

mein Argon FR wiegt auch 12 Kilo und is in meinem Aufbau sicher kein Freeride Hardtail


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. April 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Zwischenstand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wird bestimmt totschick


----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

Naja wenns denn mal fertig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (15. April 2010)

Heinsen schrieb:


> die ks sattelstütze. wie ist das handling ohne remote? alles während der fahrt möglich? ich möchte auch auf diese umsteigen mit 125 mm hub und da die frage (gewicht) mit oder ohne remote...


ich fahre eine KS ohne remote (nicht noch nen kabel...) und komme super damit zurecht. Hoch/Runter während der Fahrt ist überhaupt kein Problem. 
kann ich also empfehlen

Grüße!


----------



## chris_01 (11. Mai 2010)

Fast fertig (erstmal)
Gabelkonus sitzt falsch rum. Nicht fragen...ich wars nicht 

Ansonsten hab ich erstmal die komplette Ausstattung vom XC Bike (Lenker usw.) umgebastelt damit wenigstens ein MTB hier mal wieder funktioniert.

Gabel ist nun endgültig eine Coil Lyrik geworden, danke an alle die aktiv mitberaten haben.


2b continued...
CHRiS


----------



## softbiker (11. Mai 2010)

Gabelkonus falsch herum! 
Runter mit diesen roten Latexüberstülpern aufm Lenker! :kotz:
Und dann ist das Teil doch richtig FETT!


----------



## Geilhubert (1. April 2015)

wird eh keiner lesen aber ist heute fertig geworden


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. April 2015)

Schickes Bike, schicke Bremsen


----------



## Geilhubert (1. April 2015)

Sind magura marta sl in blau eloxiert


----------



## Geilhubert (1. April 2015)

Bin heute bei Sturm 30 Kilometer Straße gefahren und ich muss sagen ich hab noch nie so ein geiles Rad gefahren . Und das will was heißen ich bin zweiradmechaniker und hab schon viele Räder gefahren


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. April 2015)

Warts erstmal ab wenn Du das erste mal im Wald warst 
Die alten Magura`s sind einfach nur Top.
Viel Spass mit Deinen neuen Bike!


----------

